# How do you know you're saved?



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 10, 2008)

YouTube - Paul Washer sermon jam 1


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Aug 10, 2008)

I liked that. Thanks. One of the related videos was also especially well done:

Here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDFpiLOX6Bs]YouTube - Paul Washer - Total Depravity/Gospel Sermon Jam[/ame]


----------

